# Salt Fork Reports Anyone?



## kmc

Going to be visiting Salt Fork over Memorial Day weekend. Any news or advice for fishing that lake?


----------



## wolf_ty

heading up there myself memorial day weekend...hope to see you there.....was up there on the 15th and killed the crappies....rained the whole day. Saw a few other people on the bank and on the lake that werent catching very many...saw the pulling in several small crappie but we done pretty good...minnows about 6 ft deep....ended up with 2 eyes about 12" also. Overall it was a decent day, have done better though


----------



## wolf_ty

heard a report today that salt fork was up about 6 ft and all the ramps were under water anyone know how accurate this is ?


----------



## M.Magis

6 ft high would be a huge exageration. It might be about 2 ft high, but probably closer to 1.5' by now. All the ramps are probably under water, but you could still launch a boat. Just have to be careful.


----------



## johnboat42

ramp at cabins is fine. caught 8 bass today & had a follow from a musky[about 36" long. caught everything on a jig & pig


----------



## moke11

Was there on Saturday, launched from Sugar Creek marina? Water was high, and a nice gentleman kindly indicated there was a concrete pier between the boat lanes. Thanks for the advice. 

We managed about 60 fish (while crappie fishing), but no keepers. Everything was small. Could not keep the channels cats off our minnows. I think 10 of 60 were small channels.

It was a great day to be on the water. We launched about 4pm, and I could not believe how few boats were on the water considering the beautiful weather.


----------



## Hillbilly Bob

moke11 we were there sat. what kind of boat do you have? we were eyes fishing we end up catching about 10 or so also caught white bass,carppie,and cats end up takeing 6 eyes home three was in the 18inch range the other were about 14inch made nice meal


----------



## Hoss5355

Moke11, were you the folks in the black expedition I believe it was?? We were down there at the marina messing around enjoying the weather. Ended up with one small bass on a lizard. Was down at the other marina last night and not a thing was biting. The lake is high, but not horrible. You should still be able to launch, but you may get a little wet. Like Moke11 said, watch out for the concrete in between the ramps if you aren't familiar with the lake, because they are hard to see. As long as we don't get a ton of rain the rest of the week, it should be good for the weekend. If anyone ever wants to get together down here, drop me a pm and we can meet up. I'll be hitting Seneca and Salt Fork both this weekend for Flatties. Hopefully they will be cooperating. Two years ago, memorial day weekend was the best weekend of my flathead career, so hopefully history can repeat this weekend. Tight lines,
Kevin


----------



## wolf_ty

how about a little help on the cats from the bank....i would like to get the kids out one night this weekend and wont have enought room on the boat for all the kids...where would be a good spot to take them ?


----------



## Hoss5355

Really there hasn't been a real bad place for channel cats. If you are camping, you may want to just drive down to the campers docks and try there. We usually do good there while we are camping. Some other places we like to fish would be in the area of the stone house, by the docks where the park office is right inside the park, at either one of the marinas, and along the first marina road is also pretty good. You should be able to catch some channel cats just about anywhere. Just find a place that looks comfortable and sit down. The nice thing about the marinas is that there are some lights so it isn't as dark. The lake should be pretty busy this weekend, but you still should be able to find a good place to sit. I almost forgot, you can't go wrong at any of the bridges either!! Hope the kids have a good time and tight lines, If you see a newer grey chevy 3/4 ton with mossy oak stickers on the windows, stop by and say hi. 

Kevin


----------



## rockbass

water levels from tuesday to wednesday, fell at least a foot and a half. I have been there catching some nice channels, but at a place where you would want a boat to get to. I use my jon boat. the cats were not biting as good there though yesterday as they were before the water went back down a little. The water is still a little high, but I don't know exactly how high it is. I would say try places where creeks come into the lake. I did see quite a few people fishing near the caves and the old covered bridge area, but don't know how they were doing. Good luck whereever you go!


----------



## wolf_ty

Thanks hoss....be in a silver expedition or a brown champion bass boat...hopefully all these storms down here in highland county wont hit up there....had a big storm tonight big hail even had a tornado spotted in fayette county about 5 miles north of home !!!!!


----------



## kmc

Thanks for replying to my original post everyone. We will be at Salt Fork over Memorial Day weekend staying in the park in a lakefront cabin. Will probably also fish from in-front of the cabin and the cabin docks area. We're not planning on renting a boat. Hoping to get some crappie vs cats that most people seem to want.

Anyway, thanks again for the info.


----------



## wolf_ty

Had a good weekend on salt fork...landed my 1st ever muskie.....and from what i hear it was a pretty nice one !!!!! 40 inch !!!!! 18 lb. got into a few eyes and lots and lots of white bass and large mouth. no large moust with any size biggest was about 2 lb. any other weekend reports ????


----------



## kmc

A few small crappie from the cabin area docks last weekend. Must need a boat on Salt Fork, unless someone wants to share their shoreline panfish tips. Won't be back until next May to try again.


----------



## Prowler3950

I'll be fishing a Steel workers bass tournament the first week-end in June. I sure could use some good advice abut where to fish and some good tips and tactics to win this thing.


----------



## basshole

Prowler3950 said:


> I'll be fishing a Steel workers bass tournament the first week-end in June. I sure could use some good advice abut where to fish and some good tips and tactics to win this thing.


Didn't know there were enough steelworkers to even have a tournoment anymore. I retired 2 years ago from what is now RG Steel. I fished Salt Fork monday and was skunked 

bass are on beds. I didn't have any luck catching bigfoot either. I like Salt Fork but rarely fish there it is such a pain in the ass to get around because of all the no wake zones. They just as well make it a trolling motor only lake. I can run full throtle on the 10 horsepower
Lakes. I usally launch at the route 22 ramp. There is alot nice shoreline there, I especially like the bay on the other side of route 22, lots of wood.
Should pick up pretty good by 1st of June though. Myself I don't think tournaments should be 
permited until after June 15th. But good luck anyway.


----------



## Prowler3950

Why June 15th. You mean because of bedding Bass? The warmer weather this year should have an early spawn for most bass. Most should have done their business by the time of our June 2nd and 3rd bass tournament. Thanks for your post.


----------



## basshole

Prowler3950 said:


> Why June 15th. You mean because of bedding Bass? The warmer weather this year should have an early spawn for most bass. Most should have done their business by the time of our June 2nd and 3rd bass tournament. Thanks for your post.



Yes that is my opinion. I have heard PA doesn't permit bass tournaments or even permit 
you to pursue bass until after June 15. From my experiance on June 2 bass will guarding their beds, you drag them off their beds the bluegills will have a buffet.


----------



## Bad Bub

basshole said:


> Yes that is my opinion. I have heard PA doesn't permit bass tournaments or even permit
> you to pursue bass until after June 15. From my experiance on June 2 bass will guarding their beds, you drag them off their beds the bluegills will have a buffet.


And you shouldn't be able to fish for crappie, walleye, bluegills, muskie, white bass, carp..... hell, let's just close all the lakes until july so nothing gets harassed while the spawn is going on.... give it a rest people. If you don't want to catch a spawning fish, don't get your boat out until summer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

+1. Why is it always the bass fisherman doing it wrong. As soon as the walleye start to run you can't find a spot at lock. But that's ok because they are there to eat them fish 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## basshole

I release them where I catch them since I almost never keep any for eating. If you are fishing for food take all you want. I think it does harm the spawn when you remove the bass and release him miles from his bed. Apparently some biologists agree with me since some states have strict restrictions on tournament fishing. That's just my opinion disagree if you want. I fished a handfull of tournaments forty years ago and won a couple trophys just never could get into all the hastle. I like to get out on the lake and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Bad Bub

basshole said:


> I release them where I catch them since I almost never keep any for eating. If you are fishing for food take all you want. I think it does harm the spawn when you remove the bass and release him miles from his bed. Apparently some biologists agree with me since some states have strict restrictions on tournament fishing. That's just my opinion disagree if you want. I fished a handfull of tournaments forty years ago and won a couple trophys just never could get into all the hastle. I like to get out on the lake and enjoy the peace and quiet.


If it really had the impact some people make it out to be, the large mouth bass would have been extinct centuries ago.... I especially like the arguments from the guys that "won't fish the spawn" yet run a knife through legal fish they catch in the summer and fall. What do you think that is going to do to benefit the spawn the following spring?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

Ok let's get this thread back on track. I'm going to the lake tomorrow and will post back. I'm prefishing for a tournament coming up. So anything specific will have to be p/m 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## nethersdoug

Took two boats and fished with The Captain, The Red Head and Smoke Wednesday. Tons of 6 inch crappies, one 24" muskie and varius other species. Cleaned 3 crappie and 20 gills. Caught fish ALL afternoon long. The lake is in good shape. Enjoy


----------



## Rivergetter

Some of the bass are still on beds the rest that I did catch came on cranks in 6 fow. I did not target the ones on the beds no need to mess with them right now


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dre

If you guys are looking for something a little different to fish for, target Flathead Catfish. Salt Fork is a very good lake for them. I grew up on that lake and caught tons of them through out the years, a lot in the 30-40+ pounds range. Live bluegills, goldfish, or even bullheads will take them. Also, I believe they should be up shallow or starting to move up shallow now.


----------



## moke11

Anyone care to post water conditions? be interested to know temp and clarity. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rivergetter

The end up by the rangers station is very stained. Down around sugar tree was clearing up nice. The water temp was 63-65 around noon


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Prowler3950

Thanks for the info. Please keep it coming any info on bass fishing salt fork lake Ohio would be deeply appreciated. My tournament start June 2nd.


----------



## eyeseeker

Does anyone know about the reef at salt fork and is it a good place to catch some eyes or the rocky shore line near the cains to the. North side any info on where any good places would. Be helpful


----------



## Bad Bub

Prowler3950 said:


> Thanks for the info. Please keep it coming any info on bass fishing salt fork lake Ohio would be deeply appreciated. My tournament start June 2nd.


Are you fishing both days of the tournament? Me and my dad usually fish it, but won't make it this year. Anyway, the tournament is a week earlier than it normally is. I would say atleast 5 of the 6 years i've fished it, most, if not all of the top finishers were fishing either the ranger station area, or the covered bridge area. It's shallow, usually very stained water with grass in the ranger station end, and stumps and trees at the covered bridge end. Many fish will still be spawning, and the males will be guarding beds and in some cases fry by then. Your best bet would be to look for the small drop-offs, deeper stumps, and outside isolated weed clumps. The females that are pulling off the beds right now will set-up on them before heading out to the main lake. Look for bluegill beds and shad spawning. They are both easy meals for those wore out females. You will have some company in either place, but finding the stuff that isn't up on the bank and real obvious will separate you from everyone else. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seppy61

Fished Salt fork last Saturday for bass from 6 am to 2ish. Caught around 20 fish including a 3lb saugeye and a 6 to 8lb flathead and 3 or 4 hybred stripers all on crank baits near rock. caught several 12 to 14 inch lmb and 3 smallies on cranks and soft plastics. A keeper bite was tough to come by though. Still a fun day.


----------



## Prowler3950

Yes we are fishing both days this year. Two years ago we finished in first place on Saturday, (won a little first place plaque) and didn't fish Sunday, and got knocked to second over all. That took us from $1000.00 for first to $200.00 for second. Quiet a drop in winnings. We only weighed in one keeper bass last year. Plan on doing better this year by showing them something a little different.


----------

